# World War II Ouestion.



## GT (May 29, 2005)

Update


----------



## JCS (May 29, 2005)

I know I saw that in 12 O Clock High but I dont know anything else about it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2005)

It was used in the movie "12 O'Clock High." When the squadron was on for a mission, it was turned face forward, if the mission was off, it was turned face rear. See the movie, its a classic!


----------



## GT (May 30, 2005)

Update


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2005)

GT said:


> Yes ! the 1949 movie is well worth to see. Those who think that "Saving Private Ryan" was a great movie ought to watch this old black and white classic. In virtually every aspect except photography "Twelve O'Clock High" is superior. The script by Sy Bartlett in particular is vastly superior.
> 
> Spielberg's film focused on some of the command problems faced by Capt. John Miller (Tom Hanks) in fulfilling his combat mission, but the treatment and development were almost high schoolish (if I may) compared to the enthralling delineation in "Twelve O'Clock High." The problems encountered by Gregory Peck as the bomber group commander were complex, subtle and psychologically demanding, while the resolution was filled with the kind of male social and political dynamics not much explored at the movies these days.
> 
> ...



Would be a perfect movie for a "remake."


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2005)

While I would also like to see a remake of 12 oclock high, I wonder if Hollywood would do it justice these days. There is a lot of reliance on special effects and little on character development. Now, if you have Clint Eastwood direct it, now we might have a real winner!


----------

